# Official: Bulls vs. Spurs, Rocky Mountain Review, July 19, 7pm CT, 6pm MT, NBA TV!



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The first televised Bulls game of the summer. It makes me a little weepy...


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

can't wait to see it...


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Me either...I'm all excited. all atwitter!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

My predictions:

Gordon: 14 pts, 4 assists
Deng: 12 pts, 6 boards
Coach Ditka: 647 pts, 78 steals


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> My predictions:
> 
> Gordon: 14 pts, 4 assists
> ...


:laugh: 

My question is:

How are Gordon and Deng going to get 26 point and 6 boards away from the glorious return of Ditka?

Ditka 6*73* points, 6 boards, 78 steals.

Rest of Bulls: blanks across the stat sheet.

Spurs: blanks across the stat sheet (except 78 turnovers). 6 shot attempts, all deflected and rebounded by Ditka. All Spurs foul out my midway through the first quarter. Subsequent forfeit is the only way Spurs held Ditka to 673.










In life, no one else needs stats.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Pssh, I wouldn't get so excited, summer league stats don't mean anything.


:grinning:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Is it just me or does Ditka's head look as orange as a basketball these days?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does Ditka's head look as orange as a basketball these days?


its all that viagra , its got his ...um ...well lets just say he is all over the place.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> its all that viagra , its got his ...um ...well lets just say he is all over the place.


You mean "Levitra", my friend...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

For those of you who have NBA TV, will anyone be able to keep us updated during the game?

My girlfriend has that digital cable from Mediacom, so I was hoping that might have NBA TV, but I don't remember ever seeing it because I would have most likely made her watch it more often.
I'm going to check if we can get it or not, but if not I'll be checking for some updates later in the evening.

And happygrinch, I never want to hear "viagra", "Ditka" and "all over the place" mentioned in the same discussion ever again.
:no:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

can someone answer this question cause I'm stupid...

is NBATV only shown on the computer? Or is it shown on TV... what channel is it? You probbably have to pay for it I assume, I have digital cable... thanks for a fast response


EDIT: Nevermind I just found it... it's channel 439 for me.... KICK ***... I'm taping it


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean "Levitra", my friend...


oops, well i dont care if its not on a woman i dont want it giving me a woody anyway.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> can someone answer this question cause I'm stupid...
> 
> is NBATV only shown on the computer? Or is it shown on TV... what channel is it? You probbably have to pay for it I assume, I have digital cable... thanks for a fast response


NBA TV is available on some satalite and digital cable packages. Time Warner Cable NYC picked it up this year, so now I have it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> And happygrinch, I never want to hear "viagra", "Ditka" and "all over the place" mentioned in the same discussion ever again.
> :no:


:rofl:


----------



## blinkofaneye (Mar 3, 2004)

I called comcast about getting NBA TV and they told me that they will offer it when the season gets closer but nothing now. I have comcast digital cable. So much for watching the games on TV. 

That inside NBA or Real Ticket available on the computer is something I might try, but it seems like you can only watch it after the game is over- a tape delay or something. Is this right?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blinkofaneye</b>!
> I called comcast about getting NBA TV and they told me that they will offer it when the season gets closer but nothing now. I have comcast digital cable. So much for watching the games on TV.
> 
> That inside NBA or Real Ticket available on the computer is something I might try, but it seems like you can only watch it after the game is over- a tape delay or something. Is this right?


No, it's live.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's about to tipoff.

NBA on NBC theme song pysches me up.

Hot Rod Hundley and Ron Boone with the pbp (Utah Jazz guys. I'll do pbp.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I feel kind of dirty, but I can't help myself from watching.

First impressions of seeing guys on the court
* Gordon's not starting, I think that's Kirk Penny out there.
* Tommy Smith took the tip
* I'm not worried about Deng's quickness


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They're talking to Ben Gordon. It'll be really hard for me to know every single player on this roster.

Bulls will wear white Spurs in black. 

Linton, Kirk Penney, pargo, Smith, Austin starting. 

pete Myers will coach tonight. Skiles is watching them in the stands. 

Lint with some free throws and Smith looks ugly on a layup try.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Announcer was calling him Kirk Perry

Your starters

Pargo
Penny
Lint
Smith
Austin

want to get a look at Austin standing next to Lint or Smith but he just took a seat for Deng.

Deng and Lint look pretty similar body wise.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng sticks a nice mid-range shot off a Pargo miss


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng is in. 

he lets a guy drive in (step in and help!)

15 footer good by Tommy Smith. (his shooting touch is nice though. good on couple of FT's

Pargo misses a pullup jumper, Deng picks it up and immediately shoots.

pargo misses another jumper.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

wonder why no explanation on why gordon didn't start. waiting for the interview with skiles during the game


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon in for Penny


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OOOh Smith got blocked by ?????? (a much shorter guy) after a nice pass by Pargo.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

they said skiles was the head coach of the phoenix suns before correcting themselves.

also confused about skiles nba assist record of 30 in a game.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks like Deng has a nice touch at least for that shot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> wonder why no explanation on why gordon didn't start. waiting for the interview with skiles during the game


Invisible doghouse. 

Nah, I don't think it means anything in the summer league... they were probably just giving him and Deng some coaching on the sidelines. Everyone should keep in mind that this is basically just an officiated scrimmage


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks like everyone has a shoot first mentality..so far


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> they said skiles was the head coach of the phoenix suns before correcting themselves.
> 
> also confused about skiles nba assist record of 30 in a game.


They called Pete Myers a good player when he played. they mentioned he played with the rockets (which was also wrong)

Smith missed on a tip dunk try. 

Deng with a nice steal and pass on a break to Pargo and he gets clobbered.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Someone fetch me some beer.

I can't believe the Spurs are trotting out Harold Jamison (who just absolutely flattened Pargo)


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice steal and feed by Deng. Lots of denials at the hoop so far!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon in. Pargo out. He tries a three MISS

Gordon pulls up and hits it nicely. I have a good feeling with Gordon. Deng tries a 3 and missed.

after a steal, Duhon trying to get some street cred with a fancy no look pass to Deng for the DUNK!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Does anyone have a link to where you can watch this streaming on NBA inside ticket? I signed up for a free trial just like last year, but can't find anywhere to watch it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon sticks a nice shot

Lint blocks a shot

Duhon to Deng for a stuff


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice pass by Duhon for a Deng Dunk.

Deng is more athletic than I thought he was.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

After all our criticism, does anybody think Lint will wind up signing a multi-M deal at some time in his NBA career?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Devin Brown should score with ease they way he torched the Lakers this spring.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> After all our criticism, does anybody think Lint will wind up signing a multi-M deal at some time in his NBA career?


with us? yeah.


Is Dupree on the Spurs roster?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson I mean Tommy is really persistent with the boards, even though he gets mauled in the paint.

Duhon-Deng connection workin again. Deng with a 19 footer.

Deng with a sweet pass to Lint on the break.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Good court awareness by Deng so far and another nice assist!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng looks plenty athletic to me.

Tommy Smith seems to get all his shots blocked


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Does anyone have a link to where you can watch this streaming on NBA inside ticket? I signed up for a free trial just like last year, but can't find anywhere to watch it.



Nevermind. How did I not know that I have NBA TV? I really didn't think it came w/the cable package I have. Sweet!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Deng making a presence all over the floor so far. Gordon been quiet.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Deng looks plenty athletic to me.
> 
> Tommy Smith seems to get all his shots blocked


Neither Smith or Austin have showed me much tonight. Smith is active but INEFFECTIVE! :laugh:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks like its Gentle Ben so far tonight. Deng looks like the #3 and Gordon like the #7. C'mon Gordon, how 'bout a little action?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> 
> 
> Neither Smith or Austin have showed me much tonight. Smith is active but INEFFECTIVE! :laugh:


Like Tyson, they need footwork. some postmoves would be nice. Just straightup putting the ball up like that will get it blocked 80% of the time in the NBA.

Terry Black....who is this man?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

abdur-rahim jerseys? gotta be kidding me. they can't find somebody better to use to sell product? nice looking babe in the starbury jersey though. anybody see that dude they use wearing the shock jersey to sell the nba apparel? think he takes a boatload of crap from his friends? :laugh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what is the score so far?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SA 21 Chi 26 9 min 2nd quarter

Duhon makes bad passes. He gives it up to the non-open guy.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Gordon is very tenative on the defensive end. Dare I say, he's reminding me a little of Jamal early in his career. Sort of standing around waiting for somebody else to do the work on the defensive end.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Deng looks plenty athletic to me.
> 
> Tommy Smith seems to get all his shots blocked


I am with you all the way on that!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Austin with the nice flop. He's got some experience under his belt and it shows.

Chi 30 SA 23 but does it really matter?

Chris Alexander gets a goaltending call. He's big. 

Duhon Gordon Deng Austin and Lint

Gordon makes and misses a 3.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Gentle not doing very much well tonight. Horrible pass.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Gordon makes one and then pulls a 3-pt heat check? Reminding me more of Jamal as the game goes on. When is he going to the hole?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Austin with the nice pass to SA!

Duhon has little to no idea what to do with the ball. Only when a guy cuts or screens will he make the pass. No court vision or creativity. Except that one no look.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Deng looks like the best passer on the team for us so far.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I like what I am seeing from Luol. He has very good vision and he makes goods decisions.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

score?leading scorers?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Deng looking strong on D too. He's picked up a couple of offensive fouls too! Nice game so far.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

Spongy your player of the Game so far.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

34-32 Bulls 4:30 to go in 2nd


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> Deng looks like the best passer on the team for us so far.


It's true. he's very active on both sides of the court. I want to see Gordon handle the ball a bit. It's always Duhon on the outside arc. Kirk ain't doing diddly. 

Spurs lead 36-34 3 minutes left. Lots of people are packed into the Community college.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Surprised no in-game interviews other than Stu Jackson so far. C'mon Skiles is over there - go talk to him.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I want to see Gordon handle the ball a bit.


If Ben's gonna be our impact guy this year, we're gonna have to check him for a pulse! No D, no rim, not much of an outing thus far.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Too bad we couldn't make ERob participate in this! :laugh:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Gordon finally makes nice drive and assist to Lint.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon out. Gordon in

Kirk, Lint Gordon Deng Smith in for the Bulls

Gordon drives and dishes under to Lint for the easy 2. SA baseline 2.

Gordon brings it up. Deng takes it pass to Smith on the outside and drives in but gets fouled. will shoot 2.

38-38 tied 1:57 left. shot of Skiles' face. Kirk Penny is playing like the prototypical white guy.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Bill Walton has moved in to call the play by play as the crowd surges towards the court.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

C'mon guys lets go. Skiles says double treats if we win. :yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

quick graphic 

Spurs 62% shooting
Bulls 37% shooting

Penny looks befuddled as he gets called for the foul.

Tommy Smith out. Terry Black in

Gordon, Penny, Lint, Deng, Black in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice turnaround fadeaway baseline jumper by Gordon. I can tell by the way he dribbles, he can break defenses 

Devin Brown (SA) shoots a jumper. Gordon left side. Lint takes a three MISS

airball terry black.

Gordon brings it up. Gordon passes to Deng. BLOCKED. but Kirk shoots up a three from the top of the arc. It was good before it left his hand as he ties it up at the buzzer. 41-41

Deng says he doesn't think he is shooting the ball well enough but he feels good. He's doesn't believe that he's isn't athletic enough


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Deng-I don't feel like I have anything to prove, I'm just coming out here to win and learn.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

44-44, no? just caught my eye...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>King Joseus</b>!
> 44-44, no? just caught my eye...


yeah.that's what i meant. 

they show derek fisher's press conference with WNBA stats on the right side.:laugh:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> they show derek fisher's press conference with WNBA stats on the right side.:laugh:


"this was the right place, right time for me"

TRANSLATION

Thanks for the $37M :laugh:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> they show derek fisher's press conference with WNBA stats on the right side.:laugh:


yeah, that gets annoying after a while, as i have no interest in the WNBA stats at all...


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

DENG IS A BALLER

he has great passing skills
great jump shot
he rebounds nicely

GLAD he's on the team

GORDON :

Great passing skills
Penetrates VERY nicely
good ball handling skills


and take it easy on GORDON, it's just the freakin' summer league...

I like what I see so far from both of em'...although gordon still hasn't really got INTO the game


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>King Joseus</b>!
> 
> yeah, that gets annoying after a while, as i have no interest in the WNBA stats at all...


How about the jerseys? They advertise wnba jerseys on nba-tv too.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> and take it easy on GORDON, it's just the freakin' summer league...


No doubt about it. Just look back to how badly Hinrich played last year and that worked out ok. 

Now, with all the pleasantries out of the way...Ben has been a little underwhelming tonight.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Kirk Penny is playing like the prototypical white guy.


What are you talking about Sponge? I think you've got the makings of a good rec league team with Penny and Paul Shirley.

BTW, nice steal and layin for Penny.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Penny gets called for charging. This guy is slow. If he had a quicker step, he'd be better

nm. kirk scores.

jumpball situation. 

Bulls ball. Austin pulls up for the 7 footer MISS. Lint rebs. Gordon brings it down . Pargo left side to Lint baseline OOB.

SA dunks it. defense collapsed. Austin misses a floater. harold jamison rebs while he's down on the ground. tries to get up and falls down. 

Devin Brown 3, GOOD

48-48 San Antonio.

Gordon johnson pargo smith Austin on the floor


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, Deng just took it coast to coast


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

after a nice block!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng COAST TO COAST! after the block in the paint, he goes in for the floater.

Not out to prove anything my butt.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Austin with a wierd looking jump hook


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> Not out to prove anything my butt.


Please do prove your butt.

q.i.d.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Austin with a wierd looking jump hook


But a beautiful free throw. And he looks every bit of 6'10". He has a chance to make the team.

Tommy Smith is not going to cut it.

Deng looks great.

I'm very concerned with what I see from Ben. If he's going to be a SG in a PG's body, I expect a lot more offensive ability and assertion against these trees.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng gets double teamed but he still gets the pass out. 3 secs violation on SA.

SA 52 - Bulls 52 after a Duhon shot is good.

double violation jumpball. Spurs 53 Bulls 52

Deng shot. MISS

Gordon nice pass to Deng for the two 55-54 Spurs.

Deng with the rebound takes it to 3 point line, pass to Gordon and he drives in for the floater off the glass. 

57-56 Spurs


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Gordon nice pass to Deng for the two 55-54 Spurs.
> ...


That was a real nice series of plays  These two kids play well w/ each other, can't wait til they can play w/ the big kids.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> But a beautiful free throw. And he looks every bit of 6'10". He has a chance to make the team.
> ...


Aww, it's the summer league dude 

I agree on Mario's size though, and that's a good thing... maybe he can give us another real option for backup 5 minutes down the road. From what I see, I'm happy to let him hang around as #4 in the rotation.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Michael Cooper (new Denver assistant) - *"Carmelo Anthony...we might to look to move him up to 2"*


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

btw, Deng looks atheletic enough.

Nice interview w/ Cooper


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng takes it up again. pass to Duhon and then back to Deng for the break, as he's about to get blocked he does a nice pump and floats. doesn't go in but gets fouled. nice adjustment.

Duhon, Deng, Gordon, Terry Black, Alexander on the court.

Gordon gets fouled AND 1!

SA 58 - Chi 62


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SA just waltzes in for the dunk. Alexander late on the help

Alexander tips the ball in on an offensive reb.

SA 62- Chi 65

Deng knocks in the jumper and it's good.

63-67 Chi leads it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I do predict that perimeter D is going to be a (mis) adventure for the Bulls this year. Gordon didn't seem to me to be more than an average defender in college, and I'm not sure he's got the brute quickness to keep up with a lot of points. I do like those long arms though.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

anyone else see a potential to use Deng on the press, like they useeeeed to use Horace?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> anyone else see a potential to use Deng on the press, like they useeeeed to use Horace?


Definitely. To me, he looks like he plays the game the way Pippen did. I'm impressed with the way he's approaching a summer league game which, may be why I'm a little disappointed in Gordon's energy level tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Deng continues to impress. I'm feeling better and better about trading away next year's first rounder right now. Obviously, summer league means very little, but it looks like he's got some tools.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

White Sox 10-1 over Texas bottom of the 5th

Cubs 3-3 tied with Stl Cards. bottom of the 7th.

Duhon passes to Deng. Deng up top 20 footer GOOD.

Duhon up top. Deng off balance shot off the glass GOOD!. This guy knows how to score as he had to get around a guy with his pivot foot still on the ground and twist his body to get it in.

duhon lays it in from a nice pass by Smith?

SA 66 Chi 73 Timeout. 8:10


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Wow. Deng continues to impress. I'm feeling better and better about trading away next year's first rounder right now. Obviously, summer league means very little, but it looks like he's got some tools.


and one of those tools looks like a brain.
He has played a pretty smart game tonight.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

LUOL DENG is SICK!!

I feel like he's definintely gonna be one of our keys...

tommy smith and mario austin look like crap tho


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Any idea of Deng's stat line?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> and one of those tools looks like a brain.
> He has played a pretty smart game tonight.



Definitely. I've long been a believer that you can't predict a player's success merely by quantifying his physical ability, as seems to be so popular. I like athletes, and a certain amount of athleticism is always required, but I'd rather have a smart below the rim player than a player who can jump out of the gym but has no basketball IQ or work ethic. Gee, I wonder who on our team fits that description...


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aesop</b>!
> Any idea of Deng's stat line?


18 pts, 6 rebs, 1 blk..

i missed the rest of the stats they said


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I know it's only the summer league, but judging by the play-by-play, Deng's ratio of good plays vs. bad plays seems like it's at least 10:1. That's never bad news. He's hitting midrange shots and seems to be in on most of the good plays. Good stuff.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Anyone know how many points Deng has? From the way you guys are telling it, it sounds like hes something like 8-11 for 16 points+...

EDIT*: Sorry, someone got the post in while I was writing mine apparently.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Gordon and Deng have been playing real well. Gordon is driving to the basket A LOT setting up his teammates. 

Deng is doing eveyrthing out there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I turned to some baseball

Deng with a 15 footer, No Good. scramble for the ball. call timeout

SA 72 Chi 79


5:20 left

Duhon brings it up. Black shoots a trey MISS

Duhon gets a A+ for dribbling. Timeout Bulls. SA 76 - Chi 79


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Gordon and Deng have been playing real well. Gordon is driving to the basket A LOT setting up his teammates.
> 
> Deng is doing eveyrthing out there.


:yes:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> tommy smith and mario austin look like crap


In the closely resembling words of yourself



> and take it easy on tommy smith and mario austin, it's just the freakin' summer league...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

gordon's stat line?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Gordon is driving to the basket A LOT setting up his teammates.


He breaks down the D effortlessly...he'd rack up a NICE amount of assist if he was our starting pg

I feel REAL good about both our rookie pick-ups...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Anyone know how many points Deng has? From the way you guys are telling it, it sounds like hes something like 8-11 for 16 points+...
> 
> EDIT*: Sorry, someone got the post in while I was writing mine apparently.


The points are good Lucane but the way he plays is better, if that makes sense? 
He seems to know where to be on the court, he also looks tenacious


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Gordon and Deng have been playing real well. Gordon is driving to the basket A LOT setting up his teammates.
> 
> Deng is doing eveyrthing out there.



Yeah. Gordon looked tentative at first, but seems to have grown more comfortable as the game is going on.

Wait a second, did anyone else just hear the announcer describne Gordon and Deng as "the two rookies from Duke"? I don't think anyone should be confusing Gordon w/Duhon...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tommyboy with a clutch block

Pargo with a fearless pass to Gordon for the lay in


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Is that KC Johnson in the background? Does he wear glasses?

Pargo to Gordon with a leaner MISS Gordon with the reb Lint gets a nice pass and gets it in

Pargo to gordon on the fastbreak after a nice block by Tommy Smith

SA miss. Deng rebs and secures it

SA 76 CHI 83 3:20 left


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

nice way to finish that drive. wow I don't think we filled the lane that good all last season


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pargo to Deng but Deng puts up a wacky shot MISS

Johnson to gordon almost OOB. Smith saves it and Lint tries to dunk but misses. Lint to shoot 2.

SA 78 CHI 85. What's with the blimp?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Is that KC Johnson in the background? Does he wear glasses?



Where's he sitting? He does wear glasses. 
Ah, the glamorous, jet-setting lifestyle of the Bulls beat writer.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> What's with the blimp?


Folks, Eddy Curry is in the building! Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Where's he sitting? He does wear glasses.
> Ah, the glamorous, jet-setting lifestyle of the Bulls beat writer.


How much longer till they switch and give somebody else the beat?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon inbounds and lint gets fouled again.

SA 78 Chi 87. 2:09 Lint makes good on 4 straight FT's

Gordon rebs a SA miss

Pargo sets up. 

Gordon does a nice baseline move (up and under) but gets fouled (moves well without the ball)

Deng with 18 points. Gordon 19 points.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

GORDON with 20 pts, DENG with 18 pts

EDIT : DENG with 20 pts now also


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> 
> 
> How much longer till they switch and give somebody else the beat?



I don't know. I guess I have no idea what the appropriate tenyer / promotion track for a beat writer would be. 
I like KC, though. he does a decent job, though for my money McGraw is the best of the regulars. 
My own personal hell will consist of being stranded on a desert island with nothing to read but Lacy Banks articles. Although, I guess Mariotti would be no picnic, either.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with some FT's

SA 81 Chi 91 1:16 left

Pargo frontcourt up top to Lint. to Gordon. Gordon drives twists turns shoots. MISS.

Skiles taking notes twiddling his pen. Smith uinbounds to Deng. Deng to Tommy. to Gordon, back to Tommy. SA fouls.

SA 83 CHI 91. 43 secs

Tommy splits FT's

Deng can beat the double team. He's very calm and doesn't do anything crazy.

These guys are all waiting for the Utah Jazz game. 

Pargo rebs a FT miss. pass to Lint and gets rejected!!! ball goes into the stands

Pargo brings it out. Pargo shoots MISS.

Nice dunk by SA.(Hurd)

Pargo dribbles it. it's over.

93-87 Bulls WIN!!!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I know it was just 1 summer league game..

but DENG is a BALLLLLLLER

that kid bout to be my favorite bull in a minute...

KIRK, GORDON and DENG are 3 of the best drafted players by the bulls in a LONG time


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

1 more comment :

I wasn't feeling MARIO AUSTIN or TOMMY SMITH's games at ALL

neither showed me any reason to believe they'd be picked up by pax...


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

Loul !!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

OK, I'm going to do exactly what Kismet warned me not to. I'm concerned about Gentle Ben. He did penetrate more than Crawford, but in the midst of bid defenders, he consistently was pushed to the side of the lane as opposed to the center of it, where he was forced to pass. He's just not that much bigger than AI, but I didn't see any of the same tenacity, the same grit and absolute abandon, along with creative scoring touch, that makes AI so dominant as a scorer. And his defense looked not very impressive, which I remember from college.

Deng looks like a monster already. I'm glad to have him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pretty decent: Deng
OK: Gordon, Lint
Maybe OK: Austin, Pargo
Start looking elsewhere: Everyone else


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> OK, I'm going to do exactly what Kismet warned me not to. I'm concerned about Gentle Ben. He did penetrate more than Crawford, but in the midst of bid defenders, he consistently was pushed to the side of the lane as opposed to the center of it, where he was forced to pass. He's just not that much bigger than AI, but I didn't see any of the same tenacity, the same grit and absolute abandon, along with creative scoring touch, that makes AI so dominant as a scorer. And his defense looked not very impressive, which I remember from college.


he really didn't look INTO the game period...

I wouldn't worry about it much, not yet atleast

he still managed to get 20 pts


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Pretty decent: Deng


PRETTY DECENT!?

he had a great game, what are u talking bout decent?!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/game15.pdf

Box Score

------------

Yeah, Pretty decent... he wasn't MJ or anything, and it's only the summer league. Get that through your heads everyone


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> OK, I'm going to do exactly what Kismet warned me not to. I'm concerned about Gentle Ben. He did penetrate more than Crawford, but in the midst of bid defenders, he consistently was pushed to the side of the lane as opposed to the center of it, where he was forced to pass. He's just not that much bigger than AI, but I didn't see any of the same tenacity, the same grit and absolute abandon, along with creative scoring touch, that makes AI so dominant as a scorer. And his defense looked not very impressive, which I remember from college.
> 
> Deng looks like a monster already. I'm glad to have him.


You hit the nail on the head DMD, which I was also making during the game. The bright side was he scored his points fairly effortlessly. The flip side was I expected a lot more energy from Ben. 

You can only put so much stock in these games as we saw with Hinrich last year. Not so good at the RMR and went on to have a very good season. But, Gordon is expected to be an impact player this year. The expectations are much higher than they were for Hinrich. His scoring looked ok, but I wanted to see a lot more from him on defense. On offense I thought he looked to shoot a lot more than getting others involved / looks. I'm sure that will change when there are 4 real NBA players on the floor with him. 

Perhaps Deng looked so damn good that Gordon just didn't look as good to me in comparison. 

That said, its just one scrimmage. I think they'll both justify their draft status and have great years for us! 

I'm out of kool-aid for now and heading to the kitchen for more.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Pretty decent: Deng
> OK: Gordon, Lint
> Maybe OK: Austin, Pargo
> Start looking elsewhere: Everyone else


I agree with everything but Deng. I'd say he had a good game. I think he was the best player for either side tonight although I like Devin Brown a lot.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Hinrich and Gordons struggles are not similar .Kirk struggled because he was over agressive and high energy while Ben played tentative .

I like some things I saw from Gordon though but he reads all star pg to me not all star sg .I wasnt a huge fan of Deng but he does those little things and is one of those right place at the right time players .

I think he may have a bigger impact than Gordon .

Everyone else was garbage basically . :sigh:


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I disagree, BEN looked to get others involved early...he didn't even attempt that many shots in the first half...he was dishin and breakin down the d...

now as much as luol impressed me tonight, he was SHOOT first, pass second..he was barely even passing the ball lol..

he had one real REAL nice no look pass early in the first quarter though

but, don't read into this summer league stuff much..

wait til' the season kicks off...

lonny baxter was the MVP last year and this year is nowhere to be found on an nba roster


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

i liked the game Ben played tonight. He was driving to the basket and if he had the shot he woudl take it, and when he didnt he dished it off to a teammate for an easy 2. Gordon played under control and had an all-around solid game.

Let's not get overly critical on Gordon who had a good game. Gordon will be just fine.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Deng is a great, great fit for this club. Very solid pick at 7. Great skills Probably has more upside than generally given credit.

Gordon looks like a very good PG down the road. Probably holds most if not all of his value as a #3 pick. Not sure that he and Hinrich are good enough on O to make up for deficiencies on D. 

Both of these guys are great fits if Curry and Chandler emerge. Very complementory.

I think Pargo and Lint make the team, too. Austin is a maybe. A better chance if Chandler is healthy in training camp.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

This is a no brainer....

Since Kirk and Ben are a bit redundent, I predict many Kirk Hinrich trade rumors from Chad Ford...

Also many Gordon vs. Crawford threads on bbb.net


----------



## eljam (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> i liked the game Ben played tonight. He was driving to the basket and if he had the shot he woudl take it, and when he didnt he dished it off to a teammate for an easy 2. Gordon played under control and had an all-around solid game.
> 
> Let's not get overly critical on Gordon who had a good game. Gordon will be just fine.


I agree and here are some of my thoughts tonight: 

I loved Deng's game and I thought Gordon was trying to get everyone else involved. He didn't start and wasn't the primary ball handler - Pargo did that the entire game. But, in when the spurs made a run, Gordon did have the ball in his hands, ishing it off or trying to score.

BG could easily go to the lane when he wanted and when he didn't or couldn't finish, he got to the free throw line or found the open man.

BG has a *very* quick release on his J which should allow him to get it off in double teams and he is very quick. 

Deng's court savy was evident tonight as well as his athleticism. He ran the floor very well, made nice passes and finished as well. I think the 'unathletic' tag comes from his 'unconventional' style more than anything.

Finally, the thing that made Gordon and Deng (even Duhon to some extent) stand out was their compos on the court. They never appeared rushed. Also, I that the spurs big men were trying to be physical with the bulls and it didn't faze them. Gordon had excellent body control on D and didn't force anything. 

some other thoughts:

If Duhon had just this much -><- consistency on his J, be'd be a lock for this team, if he isn't close to beating our Pargo already.

Smith and Austin need to hit the weight room ASAP. Smith had some chances to finish but he was stuffed by the D. With some more strength, Austin would be a much better finisher. Until then, I think Smith is best at defending 2-3 with his height and length.

I was surprised by the one person I didn't want on the team - Linton Johnson. He appeared very composed and was in the right spot at the right time.

Charity case: Chris Alexander - I can see no tangible reason he's on the summer league team, much les why we're interested in him.

Overall, it was a decent game by summer league standards. Although they didn't shoot well, the Bulls offensive rebounding and their attention on D was encouraging. Gordon wasn't very aggressive (which is why his UCONN coach chided him with the nickname 'gentle ben'); probably because the ball wasn't in his hands much. It was encouraging to see the talent and skills of all our picks tonight. It might not be the most explosive team ever, but they played hard on both ends, like Pax and Skiles want the team to. I was encouraged.

However, the two things we still are missing is a 2 who isn't afraid to take it HARD to the rack a solid backup in the middle who can score.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

I didn't see the game yesterday and none of the others, but what stands out from the statsheet is that we don't have much turnovers!
First game we had 12 steals 14 turnovers to Seattles 8 and 25
Second game we 8 and 8, Phoenix 4 and 13
Third game we 6 and 14, SA 4 and 22
That's pretty encouraging.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I forgot to mention that even though CHRIS DUHON didn't have a great game stat wise...

he made some INCREDIBLE passes and plays...he looked real comfortable running the show when he played PG...I hope he DOES make the team now...

pargo was the one that didn't impress me last night...

and if we get linton or not, he's GOING to be on an NBA ROSTER


----------

